# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ما تيسر من سورة آل عمران للشيخ حسن مرعب

## أماني الإسلام

ماتيسر من سورة آل عمران الآية 52   74 للشيخ حسن مرعب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3lIEoqSY3s

----------

